# Tortoise transport abroad



## Spanish (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, I am spanish but been living in the UK for several years and I have 4 tortoises in separate turtle boxes (redfoot and horsefield). I want to move back to Spain and would love to be able to take them wit me, by airplane or curier.

Does anyone know if thats possible?

Juan


----------



## Marti3P (Sep 5, 2010)

Spanish said:


> Hi, I am spanish but been living in the UK for several years and I have 4 tortoises in separate turtle boxes (redfoot and horsefield). I want to move back to Spain and would love to be able to take them wit me, by airplane or curier.
> 
> Does anyone know if thats possible?
> 
> Juan



As far as I can see on Defra and Cites those species listed don't need any particular license i think you might just have to declare them to the Airline and see what they require for you to take them to Spain.

I'm by no means an expert but i think all you need to do is ask the airline, as they may want you to quarantine them. 

:no1:


----------



## chrisgard (Mar 25, 2008)

i could drive them if you want, just got back from bulgaria delivering pitbulls, im fully defra registered too


----------



## tpr007 (May 20, 2010)

Does anyone know the rules/procedure for taking a tortoise to china?


----------

